# January Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Ninde'Gold




----------



## Judi

What a beautiful photo.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Gorgeous Michelle!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Peanut


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Awwwwwwwwwww Heidi! Look at that little pink tongue!!!!!!!!!!!

Is that a snowflake or does Peanut have a heart shaped birthmark?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jazz & Jules said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww Heidi! Look at that little pink tongue!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is that a snowflake or does Peanut have a heart shaped birthmark?


no birthmark, it had to be snow. It show up just like that on the picture.


----------



## EddieME

Eddie in Snow


----------



## HuntersMomma

I won't be able to take part in this cause i don't get hunter till the 19th wwwahhhh

so far too cute pic's


----------



## RickGibbs

Wow...you guys are quick.....


----------



## super_nova

No snow here for cute puppy pictures  Current Temp 43 degrees Celsius/109.4 Fahrenheit. I wonder how an Aussie January pic would go?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

No snow here either. So guess that leaves us out! Oh well, Great shots so far! Can't wait to see the rest...


----------



## Ronna

*Record Snow Fall? I Can Dig It!*

Here is my girl loving the snow and the winter

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Here's our entry... Sawyer!


----------



## HovawartMom

Here is Priska,celebrating the New-year!!.


----------



## Joe

Here is our submission of Kia and Lila 
(Can we post two, if we have 2 dogs?...I always forget  ):


----------



## DanielleH

Great enteries... looks like another tuff month for voting.


----------



## EddieME

I just love seeing all these golds in snow!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Daisy


----------



## Maggies mom

Here is Maggie:


----------



## super_nova

Such beautiful shots! It's going to be another hard one!


----------



## Megan B

Here is Maple


----------



## Oaklys Dad

This is my dog...His name is Oakly  He likes sticks.


----------



## TheHooch

golden&hovawart said:


> Here is Priska,celebrating the New-year!!.


I want to party with that dog New Year's. ROFL


----------



## super_nova

Oaklys Dad said:


> This is my dog...His name is Oakly  He likes sticks.


That's not a stick..... that's a tree :roflmao:


----------



## Hudson

*January in Australia*

While I really love to look at all the frosty snow pictures and enjoy them so much, maybe you can dream of sunny days and the beach in January. Asha and Hudson's days are filled with many days like this in Australia.


----------



## Hudson

Love all the entrys so far- going to be a very hard decision again in 2008 to choose just one winner.


----------



## RickGibbs

Man...I love them all.... With each new one posted, I'm thinking "How can that lose?" Then I see another... Gonna be another tough one...


----------



## Kenice Lee




----------



## Ronna

January in Barry's Bay


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ronna said:


> January in Barry's Bay


Thats a fun looking picture!! You do know you already sumbitted it on page 2 though, right? :


----------



## Ronna

opps I forgot......???? Happy New Year!!!! Foggy Brain today!!!!

Sorry


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL, did you drink a lot last night? : j/k


HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 

Might go take some more snow pics later since we got lots more snow.


----------



## Ronna

Yes I think I may have Michelle, causing a bit of "Brain Drain". Where is the delete key when you need it??? Disregard picture two please..........:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Here's our entry... This is Jaxson.. doing our field practice retrieving a pigeon.


----------



## Tuckman

Here's Tucker in the backyard....


----------



## Lily Michelle

*Lily and her new friend*

Here's our 15 week spoiled new puppy - Lily!


----------



## RickGibbs

The question has been asked about submitting more than one photo per member....

We did start off allowing it last year, but as the forum grew, and I got busier and busier loading up the voting threads....we had to limit it. It's just too much work.

But for couples who use the same account, I'd suggest getting the other person to register. I have a wife and three kids who are all registered, though only Aleesha and Riley regularly post, Mina and Ricky do at times. Aleesha is the only one who's submitted photos though....


----------



## kellange123

*Daisy*

This is my girl Daisy. She is a snow dog.


----------



## Farley Rocks!

Here is Farleys entry for the month - Be sure to look close as there are TWO dogs in it  We call it his Chronicles Of Narnia photo because Milo looks like a lion peeking out.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

This won't win but it's what January means to me!  Weather finally nice enough to PLAY OUTSIDE!


----------



## Merlins mom

Zanders coat is so beatiful!!! I want to run my hands through it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I do so constantly!


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES

Lucy and Jaime


----------



## RonG

Jeter and Casey


----------



## Farley Rocks!

RonG said:


> Jeter and Casey
> 
> View attachment 17262


That is so peaceful...Beautiful photo!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I've got a good one.....I just need to get a copy of it from my sis-in-law cuz I took it on her camera.... you'll just have to wait to see it.


----------



## Zookeepermama

AquaClaraCanines said:


> This won't win but it's what January means to me!  Weather finally nice enough to PLAY OUTSIDE!


Ill agree with that ACC, coming from AZ and all...cant compete in the photo contest for a few months yet I suppose, Ill just have extra months to get shots for the summer pics..cant find any 2009 new years props either


----------



## RickGibbs

Zookeepermama said:


> Ill agree with that ACC, coming from AZ and all...cant compete in the photo contest for a few months yet I suppose, Ill just have extra months to get shots for the summer pics..cant find any 2009 new years props either


Remember....it's all about what January means to you.... And then the voters...


----------



## SimTek

No snow in Atlanta.. so I got Sammy a bale of straw to play in...trying to keep her out of the mud..


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Welcome to the forum Lily Michelle, your puppy is truly adorable. 

(My 4 year old agrees, he was walking by, stops short and says, I'd like to have that puppy mommy, that's cute puppy, lol


----------



## Lego&Jacub

oh all these photos are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

rachel in february 2006


----------



## Emma&Tilly

This is just a silly one really!! Tilly kept dragging through the bag of winter hats and gloves into the living room so I decided to put them on her since she was so keen on them..she didnt do it again funnily enough!!


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Emma&Tilly...that is a great photo!! I love it.....:bowrofl:


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Thanks! Makes me smile...poor love!


----------



## BeauShel

Emma,
I love that picture of Tilly. She sounds like she is a big clown and pretty to.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh Tilly your Momma is a Silly Huuman! But you sure are cute all dressed for winter!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Farley Rocks! I love your Narnia Pic!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

ROFL! Silly Tilly! Love it!


----------



## DanielleH

London


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

It's from last year and not very good but January is the time to play with your Hula Hoop in the snow! 

Griffyn - Hula in the Snow


----------



## nolmscheid




----------



## Farley Rocks!

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Farley Rocks! I love your Narnia Pic!


 
Thank you! I was pretty shocked when I downloaded the photos and saw the extra face in the bushes  Wish I could say I did it on purpose!


----------



## Hudson

Some stunning photos- we could end the contest here for the whole year and use this wonderful display of photos!


----------



## Taurusa

*January in Northern Australia*

Well no snow here either buts heaps of rain and heat. Jan means to me - one WET and MUDDY puppy who wants to come inside!

Jess in her pool.


----------



## BeauShel

Jess is just adorable.


----------



## norabrown

I love all your photos! Such wonderful looking Goldens.


----------



## 3 goldens

Voting will be easy for me. i will just write down all the posts numbers that includ a picture, put them in a hat and draw one for the winner. i think that is about the only way i could ever chose between all these wonder pictures of such beautiful dogs.!


----------



## Ardeagold

January....68 degrees here! Yikes!

Since we have no snow, the biggest event has been Sasha's 12th Birthday (Jan 8th) - which I posted in her BD thread.

I like this picture of her, so here's my January entry!


----------



## missmarstar

hmmm what January means to me? PERFECT BEACH DAYS!! :











haha this is not a serious entry... just wanted to give some variety to all the snowy january pics


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Same for me Marlene


----------



## Kory P

Here is our little guy a few weeks ago in my foot prints!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Ok....I finally got the picture. Here it is. Carson had made himself a bed in the snow....apparently he was done walking. :doh:


----------



## Angel_Kody

Whoa...I almost missed this one! Here's Jester.............


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Someone threw a snowball at me...


----------



## lgnutah

Winter rains mean a muddy dog in South Carolina


----------



## lgnutah

Oh, my picture was too big and I can't seem to resize.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Gosh, they're all so great. Now how on earth do I choose??????


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*Miles at The Middle Bay Lighthouse*

This is Miles at the Middle Bay Lighthouse In the Mobile bay in Alabama.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*Miles at Middle Bay Lighthouse*

Take 2....Let's try it again!


----------



## PJD001

super_nova said:


> No snow here for cute puppy pictures  Current Temp 43 degrees Celsius/109.4 Fahrenheit. I wonder how an Aussie January pic would go?


 Us Aussies have real trouble competing with all those snow pics don't we?
Will have to do some beach or pool ones! That's where we will be today!!!
Stay cool! Sam is sitting right under the airconditioner. Coolest spot in the house! Let's hope there is not a power overload and blackout today!


----------



## winewinn

http://www.jenniferwinningham.com/horace_whitegirl_playing_6halfweeks.jpg

Horace had an unplanned pregnancy with a yellow lab, but he's really stepped up to the plate as a golden dad. During his visitation in January he took his daughter outside to play in the snow.

(I know the pup being mixed DQs this, but thought I'd share!)


----------



## winewinn

New Year (January) babies.

www.jenniferwinningham.com/beisiapupsbirthday.jpg


----------



## Farley Rocks!

winewinn said:


> http://www.jenniferwinningham.com/horace_whitegirl_playing_6halfweeks.jpg
> 
> Horace had an unplanned pregnancy with a yellow lab, but he's really stepped up to the plate as a golden dad. During his visitation in January he took his daughter outside to play in the snow.
> 
> (I know the pup being mixed DQs this, but thought I'd share!)


 
Awwwaahhhhh! That is soooo cute. 

Horace should learn to be more careful


----------



## winewinn

Farley Rocks! said:


> Awwwaahhhhh! That is soooo cute.
> 
> Horace should learn to be more careful


LOL... He's also daddy to the golden litter above. He's quite the little man-*****. I think my hubby has learned to keep him separate from our girls during their heat cycles after having two litters back-to-back in the house now, though.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Shouldn't we be voting by now?? :

Submission deadline was yesterday


----------



## Faith's mommy

since it's not closed yet, i'll add one more - it's ok if it doesn't make it in to the contest. 

Faith, in the frosty woods


----------



## Bowhuntah

*"Fowl Weather"*


----------



## RonG

WOW!!! That is a gorgeous picture.


----------



## davebeech

RonG said:


> WOW!!! That is a gorgeous picture.


couldn't agree more, but there are alot of fantastic pics this month to choose from.


----------



## Joe

wow, this last picture is absolutely awesome


----------



## Bowhuntah

Thank you.Simon is the biggest posser Ive ever had.


----------

